# Over Thirty Club



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife just turned 30! She's pretty depressed about it. I welcomed her to the club!  (I've been 30 for 4 years now! LOL)

For those who are 30 and up, how did you cope with the "turning 30 blues" ?  Seems that nothing I tell her helps!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm turning 28 at the end of the month, so I sympathize. I'm feeling a bit lousy about it. The only thing cheering me up is that I've been promised a chocolate cake and a Kindle for my B. Day.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't remember: it was almost two-and-a-half decades ago. I don't recall it being all that traumatic: I think 40 was the worst for me, but only in comparison: I try not to let arbitrary measurements of age that happen to end in zero in base ten get to me.

Tell your wife that she is only "1E" in hexadecimal; or better yet, only "e" in base 64.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm 42.  And quite frankly, I LOVE being in my forties.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

It's a blast, nothing to it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just turned 35 a month ago. I have found that spending an insane amount of money on brand new (more age appropriate  ) make up helped tremendously (it worked just as well when I turned 30)  

All joke apart: after fearing the 30's I now find that I like them better than my 20's! I have just as much fun as before (in some ways, I did get stuck somewhere around 23  ), but I am more self-assured and confident in who I am than before. For me, that's a good thing - not only personally, but also professionally.

Happy birthday to your wife


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Neo said:


> I just turned 35 a month ago. I have found that spending an insane amount of money on brand new (more age appropriate ) make up helped tremendously (it worked just as well when I turned 30)


I agree with this, clothes too.

I mentally prepared myself for it months beforehand actually, and that helped. Now I'm 41 and 30 seems so very young to me. 

Dawn


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I like being thirty two, my body is starting to mature more, in a slow kind of powerful way. The older you get the more mass you have, despite that I noticed my body is less indestructible than it used to be, so I work out more and take care where I put my feet down. By working out more, I'm now at the strongest I've ever been, however not that agile. I guess this doesn't necessarily count for woman, I think man has it easier compared to woman. Getting older myself I start seeing the beauty in woman my age and older, there is something beautiful about a woman that carries her age well.

With age we change and it's best to embrace this and adapt to it, there isn't much we can do to stop it, what we can do is enhance the experience so that our body and mind last longer.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

30s are much better than 20s.  It was a long time ago for me.  No big deal!  40s were very good too.

I can't believe that anyone at 30 feels old!  I didn't feel that way at all.


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

There is nothing to be sad about. Life for women begins at age 30! lol  If you take care of yourself, life gets better with age.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Turning 30 did not even remotely bother me.  Then again, I got a trip to Paris for my 30th birthday, so that obviously helped.   Anyway, my 30s have been so much better than my 20s!  I will turn 40 next year (40!  Good grief, that it just so weird to say!) and I am definitely feeling very strange about it.  I mean, when I was in my early 20s,  I thought people who were 40 were OLD!  Ancient! Had one foot into the retirement community! Of course, I realize now how silly that is, but it is still very bizarre to think of myself as a 40 yr old.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Well man stop growing at around 25 (woman I think 21) so we start to decline at that age, at thirty you start noticing that, slightly but the realization comes that your getting older. Not being old old, thirty is still relatively young, old you are when you are 80 something.  I'll change my opinion when I get nearer eighty, if I ever get there.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm 30.  Life starts at 30.  You're wiser, more experienced, and (usually) have more money, but you're still young.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I will turn 31 in July.  I didn't find it that big a deal.  DH tried to tease me about it, but since he normally tells people I'm 24 (I promised him I would never change and aging was apparently part of the deal) it didn't bother me.  There was no surprise party, not black anything anywhere.  It didn't bother me.  Of course, I also have an unsual outlook on life, so I'm not sure I'm one to go by.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't find turning 30 bothersome at all. I have to agree that my 30's were even better than my 20's. However, turning 40 bothered me more. You just realize at that point how fast life is going. When the kids were little I was too busy to realize how fast it was going, but it hit me at 40 or soon after. 

Happy Birthday to your wife! Tell her the fun is just beginning!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You can tell her I understand!  For no apparent reason, I bawled all day when I turned 30.  40 didn't bother me, 50 didn't bother me (although the body parts started falling apart faster), but I justed HATED turning 30.  I think it only lasted a few days.  The blues will pass and it certainly beats the alternative.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I looked forward to 30 - when I was 27, I realized that no one takes you seriously if you're 20-anything.  On the other hand, I had no problem crossing over to the dark side 5 years ago ... so far my 40's are way better than my 30's were ....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey 30 - wow.
Tell her that she can look forward to eventually being the double nickel (55).
And when she finally arrives as a "senior" she can get all kinds of discounts.
And there are reserved seating on public transportation for handicapped and seniors.
So she is just beginning to hit the "good stuff".
And people will stop listening to anything she says because she is "out of touch - obviously".
Tell her all that and she should be very happy to be 30.

Just sayin.....


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you're traumatized by a birthday, try reminding yourself you're only one day older, instead of looking at it in terms of decades.
When I turned 50, I suddenly felt more settled & less bothered by anyone else's opinions.  Will be interesting to see what 60 brings in a few years!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Gasp ! I have blue jeans that are over 30 !!

Here's the trick to all milestone birthdays: LIE !! When you are 28 start telling people you are 31...when you are 63, say you are 67.....
They will always say[size=14pt] "NO!? You don't look it !'

purrrrrr[/size]


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was much more physically fit at 30 than at 25.  I didn't start working out (running) until I was 26.  Started swimming laps as an alternative (continued running until about 46) at 29.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I looked forward to 30. I'm a small blond (still natural even) person that looks younger than I am. When I was 25 people would ask me what grade I was in. It was nearly impossible to get people to take me seriously even in my professional capacity (I'm a healthcare provider for crying out loud!) I often got dirty looks when out and about with my young son that was born when I was 26 because people assumed I was a teen mom. Getting sales help in stores was even hard. Somehow turning 30 made people take a second to see me as an adult. I finally looked over 21 and boy was it nice to hear people say "<gasp> you are over 30?!?!"

I felt very strong and capable in my early 30's. I ended a very unhealthy marriage and took care of myself and my children and was living life on my own terms. By 35 I was a newlywed with 2 more children (dh's from his first marriage, I'd always wanted 4!) and life was good. I did feel a bit weird turning 36 but it was fleeting. Now I'm 37 (and still occasionally get carded for alcohol as long as I don't have my kids with me at the grocery store lol) and I'm starting to look forward to 40. I will have a house full of teens and DH and I will be heading toward the next phase of life where we aren't so child centered with more time for each other and personal interests.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not 56 - I'm 29 with 27 years' experience. 

Honestly, my birthdays never bother me, but my kids' sure do! My oldest will turn 30 in 18 months - I think that will be harder for me more than him.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll tell you... I love my 30s. I'm approaching mid 30s. I'm having more fun in my 30s than I did in my 20s. No joke.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I turned 49 yesterday and have never felt better in my life! I am a petite Asian woman and I am much more aware of my health/fitness and nutrition needs now. I weigh about 8 lbs more than I did when I graduated from high school almost 31 yrs ago. When people find out my actual age they are truly shocked, as I look 10-15 yrs younger. I am so much more wiser now, I was just a "kid" at 30


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I was 29 when I first heard that _most_ debut writers are in their thirties, and I've got to admit that took all the sting out of hitting that milestone.

It made sense, too. Like so many people have said, it was right around 30 when I finally had _some_ measure of real resources, had some idea how the world really worked, and had the kind of self-confidence and experience to really start living it.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

You all make been in your 30's sound great so i should stop worrying. I'm 27 next in June, i dont want to be just 3 years from the big 30 lol. Mainly because my sister had such a problem turning 30. She's 34 now but hates it. I like the experience and the feeling of not caring what others think aspect of growing older though. I'll just carry on telling people i'm 18


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thrilled to turn 30. To me, it was a validation of my adulthood. The 30s feel more mature and solid than the 20s. 

Turning 40 is a few years, though? Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

cc84 said:


> You all make been in your 30's sound great so i should stop worrying. I'm 27 next in June, i dont want to be just 3 years from the big 30 lol. Mainly because my sister had such a problem turning 30. She's 34 now but hates it. I like the experience and the feeling of not caring what others think aspect of growing older though. I'll just carry on telling people i'm 18


Oooooh, I just turned 34 and love it!

Being in our 30s is just such a cooler life than being in our 20s. We're not as clueless as we were! Which is not to say that we're not clueless at all now. I know I definitely am. ; ) But I understand life and myself so much better now than I did in my 20s -- and that clearer vision makes everything so much less stressful!

Besides, I am so much closer to publishing now than I ever could have been in my 20s! (I.e. I'm publishing next month.) : D

I can't wait to see what my 40s are like. : )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

cc84 said:


> You all make been in your 30's sound great so i should stop worrying. I'm 27 next in June, i dont want to be just 3 years from the big 30 lol. Mainly because my sister had such a problem turning 30. She's 34 now but hates it. I like the experience and the feeling of not caring what others think aspect of growing older though. I'll just carry on telling people i'm 18


When I turned 40, I started giving my age thirty-ten, thirty-eleven, thirty-twelve .... I think thirty-fifteen is pushing the cuteness envelope so I had to give it up (well mostly because that means next year my thirties will be old enough to drive).  ... but feel free to borrow the fun and turn twenty-ten.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I might as well join the club although I feel out of place with all you kids.  I'm 86. 

Terry


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, gosh, I remember turning thirty. My worst birthday ever.

But not because of the _age_ - I didn't mind that at all. No, it was because my mother had died just the month before, and I was ill with hepatitis. Not exactly a high point.

Things have been a lot better since then.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm told that 50 is the new 40 - at 51 I'd rather be worrying about having to join the over 30s club, never mind the 40s or 50s!! 

Ian


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ian Weaver said:


> I'm told that 50 is the new 40 - at 51 I'd rather be worrying about having to join the over 30s club, never mind the 40s or 50s!!
> 
> Ian


I think there's truth to that, Ian. People seem to age more slowly now than they used to, maybe because we live longer. Anyway, I'll tell myself on my 28th birthday that this is the new 18.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

I love being 43. I'm so much happier now than I was in my 20s. Between then and now, life started being about enjoying time and experiences with loved ones and friends, rather than collecting more money and more 'stuff' and worrying about looking perfect while supposedly enjoying these pressures. I'm glad I came to this conclusion while I'm still young enough to participate in these joys rather than just observing them.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I looked forward to 30 - when I was 27, I realized that no one takes you seriously if you're 20-anything.


Good point. That was something I really hated while in my twenties.

Dawn


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, I'll trade with her. I loved being 30 and am not thrilled that I turn 50 this year (though, it beats the alternative...)

Thirty was _awesome_. By then all the childish carp is behind you, you're still young enough to do everything you want and flexible enough that it doesn't hurt the next day...


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm right on the precipice; 29.  But the thought of turning 30 doesn't really bother.  What does sometimes get me, however, in a tounge-in-cheek kind of way, is when I think of albums or movies (mostly albums) that I grew up with, that I remember ANTICIPATING and realizing that those records are 20 years old.  Or when teenagers ahve no idea about the mega-star musicians from my teenage years.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll be 2 x 30 in August.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I turn thirty this year, to be honest I haven't really thought about it as anything special.  Especially since my daughters were born, these days I never think about my own age, only about theirs.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Firstly - Happy Birthday to your wife    

When I turned 30 I barely even noticed, 35 was my milestone because I'd been told by my Mum and both older sisters that life doesn't even begin till you're 35 and they were all right.  Now I'm 40 and I'll turn 41 in August and I feel fantastic.  I'm so much more confident in myself, happier about life in general and I've gotten over that awful period in life of caring about what other people will think.  These days I feel like as long as I'm satisfied I'm following my moral compass and living life to the full I couldn't care less what other people think.  I'm 40, I'm me and I love it - course I've been told that I still look young but I think youth is totally overrated when you think about how self-conscious you are, or at least I was.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

traceya said:


> Firstly - Happy Birthday to your wife
> 
> When I turned 30 I barely even noticed, 35 was my milestone because I'd been told by my Mum and both older sisters that life doesn't even begin till you're 35 and they were all right. Now I'm 40 and I'll turn 41 in August and I feel fantastic. I'm so much more confident in myself, happier about life in general and I've gotten over that awful period in life of caring about what other people will think. These days I feel like as long as I'm satisfied I'm following my moral compass and living life to the full I couldn't care less what other people think. I'm 40, I'm me and I love it - course I've been told that I still look young but I think youth is totally overrated when you think about how self-conscious you are, or at least I was.


yes, tracey. well said!

I'll be 45 this summer. wow. did i just say 45? hmm. never really gave it much thought till now. I loved my 30s. 40s are fine except for the health things that start to peek in. grin. I was invincible in my 30s.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I think there's truth to that, Ian. People seem to age more slowly now than they used to, maybe because we live longer. Anyway, I'll tell myself on my 28th birthday that this is the new 18.


There's something to that. I know by comparing pictures at 45 I'm no where near as old as my parents and grandparents when they were my age. But then I also know alot of 60, 70 and 80 year olds today who are certainly not elderly .... (and that's not even counting Cher ...)


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> My wife just turned 30! She's pretty depressed about it. I welcomed her to the club! (I've been 30 for 4 years now! LOL)
> 
> For those who are 30 and up, how did you cope with the "turning 30 blues" ? Seems that nothing I tell her helps!


I'm supposed to be turning 30 in January, but I'm having none of it! I'll be the worlds oldest looking 29 year old for the rest of my life!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish I could be 34 forever...it really is the perfect age!  Youthful, yet mature. And did I mention distinguished and dignified?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm 37, and  a lot of people think I'm in my 20's. When I was in my 20's, everyone thought I was a teenager. I could probably pass for a twenty something physically, but I don't think I could pass for one since I don't have all of this technology hanging off of me while I'm out in public, like I'm some kind of primitive cyborg...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thirty passed by in a blur. Before I knew it, seventy was approaching. Where did the years go?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Thirty passed by in a blur. Before I knew it, seventy was approaching. Where did the years go?


Hopefully like the some of us in that situation, they were expended in having experiences and living life to the fullest.
I have enjoyed every age I have been and do not want to be any of those ages again and look forward to the ages I have not yet been.
Just sayin......


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually recall getting quite depressed at turning 30.  Then I got over it.  I also pretty much stopped counting how old I was after that.  One year I thought I was turning 35 only to discover I was turning 34.  So I gained a year! I barely know how old I am anymore but I'm pretty sure 39 is creeping up on me.  I think turning 40 might be a little weird but at the end of the day it's more how you feel than what your number is .


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Well,there's always the hexadecimal option of 1E for the turning thirty set.  You won't be forty till your 64 say this 2E.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

30s is a good age. Wait till Middle age crises and then old age.


----------

